# Jodi Arias



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Any of you following the trial for the last four month.? Hope this isn't a repeat of the OJ or Casey Anthony trials.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been following it, Dave, and I agree with you that this could go totally in the wrong direction. She's a great actress. I hope they throw the book at her but am afraid it may not happen.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep Mary, I wouldn't bet a nickel on what a jury might do. I loved Marinez's closing arguements. He knows the case for sure. Spoke for five hours with no notes. Nurmey on the other hand put me to sleep, . Too bad the jury isn't deliberating over the weekend. let the truth prevail.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not following the trial, but from what I have read, she seems guilty! Just the amount of times she stabbed him and slit his throat should say something.........plus she stalked him. I do the makeup for Fox news channel. One of the lawyers is always debating about the trial on TV. He feels she is guilty!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Just the amount of times she stabbed him and slit his throat should say something.........


Stabbed him in the back none the less. I try not to follow this kind of stuff, it makes me crazy, and I have enough stuff that I can't control that drives me crazy.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been following it mostly. I did not see the closing arguments. She admits she killed him but the question of premeditation is what is at issue. She has been shown to be such a liar the jury surely couldn't believe anything she said on the witness stand. Martinez really irritated me and I frequently had to turn it off due to that. There's no way there'll be an acquittal.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yep...it's eaten up four months of my life. I watch whenever I can, and when I miss it during the day, I watch the coverage all evening. She drives me crazy...crappy excuses for everything that makes it obviously premeditated...crappy excuses for why she didn't write anything bad that happened in her journals...REALLY? Skateboarders with screwdrivers chose YOUR plates to mess with...on and on and on! It is all just so blatantly obvious that she planned it all out, to the best of her ability! When you're trying to make the trip as cheaply as possible, why do you rent a car as apposed to driving your own car?! And rather then rent a car locally, drive an hour and a half away to rent a car!? OMG, I could just go on and on....Why did she have those cd's of pictures with her on the trip, when she didn't plan to see him when she left on her trip!?! I didn't get to see the closing arguements, just the clips they showed in the evening...bums me out cause the boyfriend said they were very good. I hope they replay them at some point over the weekend. And I pray they see right through the smoke and mirrors and hang that crazy B*#%#!!!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't imagine why the trial has gone on for so long. Maybe just to confuse the jury so that she might get off. Total waste of time.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> yep Mary, I wouldn't bet a nickel on what a jury might do. I loved Marinez's closing arguements. He knows the case for sure. Spoke for five hours with no notes. Nurmey on the other hand put me to sleep, . Too bad the jury isn't deliberating over the weekend. let the truth prevail.


:violin: Poor Jodi. No one believes how many terrible things happened to her :violin:

I hope she spends the remainder of her life in a 6 x 8 cell, alone for 23 hours per day.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I know, Lucile! Anytime someone had a hangnail, they'd have to take a few days off. Several days off for Easter....two weeks of for something else! And they couldn't start a day on time to save their soul! It seemed like everytime I'd have a day off, they weren't having court that day. I got stuff to do, then they'd have court!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't been watching but Lucile those Havanese cup cakes in your post are the cuties thing I've ever seen!!!! Did you make those? I used to decorate cakes eons ago.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't stand watching stuff like this. I turned daytime TV off back in the day when the OJ saga was going on. And these people sound guilty as sin but they always seem to get off. Makes me angry so it is better for me not to watch.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have better things to do with my time than make myself crazy watching stuff like that. I think the media coverage enables people like that to abuse the system and not pay for the crimes they do.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, she was convicted of murder. :dance: Glad she didn't fool the jury and hope she gets exactly what she deserves. Also, glad it's finally over.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy she got convicted too!!!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I haven't been following it, but I do watch/listen to/read the news a lot, so it's impossible to avoid. I'm glad the jury found her guilty, it was a good result. Now what I am curious about is the penalty. (I don't think they've decided yet, though may have missed it). I am fascinated trying to figure out the deal with Jodi saying she wants the death penalty. She says she thinks death is the ultimate freedom, or something like that, and would rather have death than life in prison. The thing is, she is such a lying manipulator, she might be saying she wants the death penalty so that she will not be allowed to have the death penalty, and be sentenced to life in prison instead, which might be what she really wants. It is impossible to know with her.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I totally think that's her current manipulation, Eileen! I hope they show that interview at the next phase and I hope the jury call her bluff and give it to her! If she means it, there will be no appeals, and she will be put down within our lifetime! The jury's on to her so far, so I hope they keep up the good work!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , congrats to the system this time. No problem to commit suicide in prison if she wants to, I too think it's reverse psychology.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

somethings up ????


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup, personally, I can't fault someone for refusing to vote for the death penalty. Even the judge was emotional.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Just read a news update about it, saying the jury is deadlocked. I understand that the news outlets want to capture eyeballs, but I can't understand why anyone thinks that what Jodi wants matters in the least. First she asks for the death penalty, now she says her family has begged her to reconsider, and she doesn't want them to suffer any more. Just shut up, Jodi, you do not get to have a say in the matter. Now, as far as what I think... the fact is I would never have been picked for the jury, because I am against the death penalty. It's not because I feel sorry for the offender, it's just that I happen to think that killing prisoners is bad for us as a society. However, the jury is made up of people that would be willing to opt for the death penalty if deemed appropriate, and whatever they decide should be based on the legal criteria for determining these things, not on what Jodi Arias wants. Jeesh! On a related note... I think people should have to work in prison, for no pay, to help offset the cost of incarcerating them, rather than being allowed to watch TV and play basketball or whatever all day. But that's another story, I suppose. This whole thing has gotten me really riled up. :rant:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe since the jury can't put a killer to death, then Obama could send a drone over and take care of the problem.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

one too many jurors maybe??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

waiting to hear from the jury


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yes, Lucile! Excellent idea! My cousin used to operate drones...unfortunately he's on to his next mission, or he prolly would've helped us out!!!! Perhaps someone could just shoot ME, as I don't wanna hear any more of her crap....


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha, Stacey, you win the prize in my book for funniest comment of the day. :- D


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi-this is my first time reading/posting here. But before I get to Harley (my 1 year old Hav) I would like to raise a question re Arizona penalty phase. I live in NM,next door so to speak.
Have been tempted to call HLN on this one-lines always busy.
SO...the jury was to render death or life. As we know the were divided. But what I don't get is why it is that the Judge determines life 'without parole/appeal' OR 25 years. WHY is that not in the hands of the Jury? I feel if they had that option...this could be a done deal for Jodi. If she got life-she would be in solitary for 3 years and 'earn' her way to general population.
NOW___wish I knew as much about Harley as I do Jodi.
:fencing:Anyone out there have a defiant Hav? 3/4 of the time Harley and I are on the same page. BUT he is strong willed. Mainly in coming.He is far more interested in running circles/plopping down and starring at me. Cookies do not work. For sure a stern voice does not work.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

harley said:


> Hi-this is my first time reading/posting here. But before I get to Harley (my 1 year old Hav) I would like to raise a question re Arizona penalty phase. I live in NM,next door so to speak.
> Have been tempted to call HLN on this one-lines always busy.
> SO...the jury was to render death or life. As we know the were divided. But what I don't get is why it is that the Judge determines life 'without parole/appeal' OR 25 years. WHY is that not in the hands of the Jury? I feel if they had that option...this could be a done deal for Jodi. If she got life-she would be in solitary for 3 years and 'earn' her way to general population.
> NOW___wish I knew as much about Harley as I do Jodi.
> :fencing:Anyone out there have a defiant Hav? 3/4 of the time Harley and I are on the same page. BUT he is strong willed. Mainly in coming.He is far more interested in running circles/plopping down and starring at me. Cookies do not work. For sure a stern voice does not work.


It would be best to post the question about Harley in another section, such as "Training Tips and Advice", so that more people will see it. I can't think of any suggestions for you. If he doesn't respond to cookies, or any treats at all, that's a tough one! But I'm sure someone can help you out.


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

emichel-thanks I will go to that section. Guess when I saw Jodi's name I just had to check it out


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

harley said:


> Hi-this is my first time reading/posting here. But before I get to Harley (my 1 year old Hav) I would like to raise a question re Arizona penalty phase. I live in NM,next door so to speak.
> Have been tempted to call HLN on this one-lines always busy.
> SO...the jury was to render death or life. As we know the were divided. But what I don't get is why it is that the Judge determines life 'without parole/appeal' OR 25 years. WHY is that not in the hands of the Jury? I feel if they had that option...this could be a done deal for Jodi. If she got life-she would be in solitary for 3 years and 'earn' her way to general population.


I don't want to sound snotty, but the simple answer is because that is the way the Arizona statute is written. The Arias trial was the first AZ trial I've paid attention to, and I must say some of the procedures were unusual. I don't claim to be a criminal law expert, but I am an attorney -- an attorney educated in a very screwed up state: Florida. Still, I've never seen a trial like the Arias trial.


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

I failed to mention--Yes I know that that is how the law is written.Unfortunately the tax payers of Az will be with picking up the tab again....


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

I feel terrible for the AZ tax payers
is nurmi a public defender? 
I thought that's what happens?
or do public defenders in AZ get paid well?
this seems confusing


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh Ya, Nurmi and Wilcot are public defenders. Last I heard they- plus what ever they spent for witnesses etc.-is over 1.5 million.
The District Attorney is also paid by the tax payers.Then add in the Judge and all the support people.
I heard the Jurors get 12.00 a day. Sure hope I am wrong on that one.
My understanding is attorneys make in the range of 200.00 an hour.Many of the defense witnesses also charge about that.


----------

